# t5?



## OregonGrownBud (Oct 21, 2011)

Does a T5 require a special hood/ballast? or can i put it in a standard flourecent one?


----------



## Sol (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, it does. If i understand you right. Well, let's just say that a T5 is alot smaller than a standart T8 or T12 flo bulb. So its a special size bulb that requires a T5 ballast only. you cant stick one in something you have now unless its built for a T5 bulb


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Oct 21, 2011)

alright thats what i thought but was just making sure. thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 22, 2011)

The number after the T denotes the size of the tube in 1/8".  A T5 is 5/8" in diameter, a T8 is 8/8 or 1" a T12 is 12/8 or 1-1/2.  Each bulb size needs its own fixture.


----------



## Wetdog (Oct 23, 2011)

There are also different ballasts for standard T-5's (27w/bulb IIRC), and T-5 HO (55w/bulb). The HO's are what are generally used.

Can't or shouldn't run HO bulbs in a 'standard' fixture. The 'standards' are what you'll find at HD or Lowes.

Wet


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 23, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> The number after the T denotes the size of the tube in 1/8".  A T5 is 5/8" in diameter, a T8 is 8/8 or 1" a T12 is 12/8 or 1-1/2.  Each bulb size needs its own fixture.


Thanks! I did not know that. Grandpa said "learn something new everyday, or the day is a waste"... I'll be taking the rest of today off now. Thanks again THG, Love finding out what I did not know.


----------



## steamnapan (Apr 2, 2020)

I have used T5 lights in the past and understand the light spectrum.  my question is it possible with the right placement to get a decent growth with 6 tubs in a small tent?


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 2, 2020)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> The number after the T denotes the size of the tube in 1/8".  A T5 is 5/8" in diameter, a T8 is 8/8 or 1" a T12 is 12/8 or 1-1/2.  Each bulb size needs its own fixture.


Ive just been schooled


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 2, 2020)

T5 can be excellent for veg. I love it. For flower, if you keep your canopy super flat you'll get a harvest. I've actually done a harvest within the past 6 months that included a bunch of short little clones under t5 and came out beautifully . But large plants need stronger lights and you'll never get optimal yield with t5. If you don't mind low quantity high quality,  and can control your canopy, yes they are an option.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 2, 2020)

Steamnapan, are you talking about using T5s from start to finish?  How big is your T5 fixture?  How big is your tent?  While T5s are not going to give you the biggest tightest buds, you can use them all the way through.  I'd recommend maybe doing some training like LST or scrog so they do not get too tall.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Years ago I once used HO T5s for  flower in a closet grow. I just changed the bulbs to 3000K as I recall. The bud was not bad.  I had a 6 bulb Hydrofarm setup.  My thought was this fixture would not generate so much heat.  A thermometer that I set up near the fixture always showed me temps in the 90s.  After that experiment I went back to using the HO T5s for vegging.


----------



## steamnapan (Apr 2, 2020)

I understand the wattage is low but if I can train and get the lights 4-10 inches away in a 32" tent... on top of less power and Heat.  Seems the only downside would be keeping them positioned...

https://www.amazon.com/Lightimetunn...ords=t5+grow+lights+60w&qid=1585876803&sr=8-2


----------



## steamnapan (Apr 3, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> T5 can be excellent for veg. I love it. For flower, if you keep your canopy super flat you'll get a harvest. I've actually done a harvest within the past 6 months that included a bunch of short little clones under t5 and came out beautifully . But large plants need stronger lights and you'll never get optimal yield with t5. If you don't mind low quantity high quality,  and can control your canopy, yes they are an option.


I understand... just looking to drop the Heat inside.  was thinking of going big at 1000w watts but the small quarters. 36"x24"x53"..2 plants for a forst grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 3, 2020)

Steamnapan, the lights you linked are not going to do it--60 w is simply not enough light.  I have a 32 x 32 tent and when I use T5s in there, I have nearly 300 w (12 2" tubes) and it is not overkill by any means.  This is the T5 I use most of the time  https://www.amazon.com/T5-Grow-Ligh...30472&sprefix=t5+grow+lights+,aps,277&sr=8-95


I don't know how the LED T5s compare, but I'm just thinking that 60W is not nearly enough light.


----------



## steamnapan (Apr 3, 2020)

I kinda thought that was the case...was just thinking that if the Spectrum was right...
will go Big at 1000watts because 600 would be great but if I want to expand...


----------

